# Sears Craftsman 919 155611Runs But Not Building Pressure



## Tynan918 (Oct 13, 2021)

I just bought this compressor on Facebook Marketplace for $35 and I think I either got screwed or just don't know how to operate it correctly... 

I just seen it come on, blew air, and assumed it worked, not noticing it was supposed to be building pressure...

It does run and it blows air but the gauges aren't showing it building pressure and it doesn't feel like 125 psi...

I can upload pics videos if need be.

I really just need 90 psi to perform a leak down test on my car engine.


----------



## Tynan918 (Oct 13, 2021)

Could paint on the switch be an issue ?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

use a tire gauge to check the pressure.
the gauges could be bad or the regulator is not set right.


----------



## Tynan918 (Oct 13, 2021)

iowagold said:


> use a tire gauge to check the pressure.
> the gauges could be bad or the regulator is not set right.


How do I set the regulator ? Is it by turning this screw ?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

nope!
do not adjust any thing in that box area those are factory preset.
the big knob by the gauge is the regulator.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Tynan918,

Does the compressor turn off when it's full or just keep running forever? is there a pressure gauge?

Stephen



Tynan918 said:


> I just bought this compressor on Facebook Marketplace for $35 and I think I either got screwed or just don't know how to operate it correctly...
> 
> I just seen it come on, blew air, and assumed it worked, not noticing it was supposed to be building pressure...
> 
> ...


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Oh, now the pictures loaded, yes there are gauges. could be valves, does compressor get hot when running?

Stephen



stevon said:


> Tynan918,
> 
> Does the compressor turn off when it's full or just keep running forever? is there a pressure gauge?
> 
> Stephen


----------



## Tynan918 (Oct 13, 2021)

iowagold said:


> nope!
> do not adjust any thing in that box area those are factory preset.
> the big knob by the gauge is the regulator.









stevon said:


> Tynan918,
> 
> Does the compressor turn off when it's full or just keep running forever? is there a pressure gauge?
> 
> Stephen


Keeps running forever, I've only ran it no more than 15 min. Not sure if it gets hot, the motor or tank ?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Tynan918,

The compressor should run about 5-8 minutes than shut off by the electrical pressure switch. normally a compressor gets hot, the motor, air pump, even the top of the tank where the air goes in from the pump, the fill tube from the pump can go up to 800 degrees or more and should never be touched by hand. If you spray water on the fill tube while running, water should boil off immediately. Sounds like a head gasket or valve is broken. possibly intake is blocked/clogged. For $35 you cant get much of a compressor these days. Sounds like it needs a repair of some kind, but repairs cost more than a new compressor with labor, that's why it is so hard to find parts for these things....

Stephen



Tynan918 said:


> Keeps running forever, I've only ran it no more than 15 min. Not sure if it gets hot, the motor or tank ?


----------

